# Linux, un choix serein?



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2016)

Bon comme je l'explique dans un post precedent. Apres une dizaine  d'annee de bonheur sur MacOs, un probleme technique sur l'imac et l'envie de jouer sur une config decente.

Je me suis monte un petit dual boot hackintosh/w10. Chacun des 2 os a ses avantages et inconvenients. Mais comme je ne souhaite pas supporter Microsoft et refuse de depenser plusieurs milliers d'euros dans un ordinateur, donc pourquoi rester dependant a os 10. mieux vaut trouver des alternatives.

Ancien utilisateur de redhat, mandriva, j'ai quelques bases sur le système. On a aussi sur le pc du salon un duo ubuntu/unity qui fonctionne presque parfaitement.

Je me pose donc des questions sur la possibilité de passer a un dualboot windows (pour jouer) / Linux (pour le reste). Quelques points me font hesiter:

La mise a jour quasi automatique du kernel sur ubuntu me pose quelques problemes. On peut passer d'une machine parfaitement stable a une machine qui ne fonctionne plus du tout. (c'est heureusement réparable puisque les anciens kernel sont disponibles) Mais en terme d’expérience utilisateur, c'est très moyen (pas envie de passer des heures a reparer un ordi...)

La pléthore des gestionnaires de fenêtres fait qu'apres 15 ans de linux, je suis toujours incapable de faire un choix....(kde, gnome, mate, cinnamon, unity, xfce, enlightment, etc...)

La difficulté "d'administrer" une machine, les apps sont nombreuses, on a tendance a essayer bcp de choses mais au final c'est vite le bordel et c'est donc difficile de faire le tri je trouve.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Octobre 2016)

Salut

Avec Debian, tu ne devrais pas avoir de surprises. C'est un système stable.


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2016)

En ce qui concerne les mises à jour, elles peuvent être automatiques mais ce n'est pas une nécessité. Tu peux faire en sorte de ne pas les déclencher automatiquement ni même être mis au courant de leur disponibilité. Ce paramétrage dépendra du système (Ubuntu, Fedora etc.) mais il est possible.

Pour les interfaces, le choix est effectivement difficile et affaire de goût. D'autant que l'interopérabilité entre les grandes familles d'interfaces font qu'utiliser un utilitaire KDE sur Gnome et réciproquement est en général transparent. Je suis plutôt XFCE, Gnome en général. Mais j'ai essayé les dernières KUbuntu et suis épaté par les progrès de KDE dans la qualité de l'interface, le soin apporté aux détails, le choix de la police par défaut etc. 

On peut aussi noter que les systèmes de gestion des paquetages utilisés sur Linux sont, au moins pour les plus connus, à des coudées au-dessus du système miteux d'Apple. J'installe et désinstalle des dizaines d'applications (voire plus...) à chaque fois que je teste une nouvelle distribution et je n'ai pas de problème ni dans un sens (installation) ni dans l'autre (désinstallation).
Donc, pour moi, administrer une distribution est assez simple.

Ce qui l'est nettement moins, c'est de trouver le logiciel qui convient pour chaque tâche souhaitée. Là, cela dépend vraiment des besoins de chacun. Par exemple, les deux seuls logiciels qui me manquent vraiment sont LittleSnitch (pour la facilité de gérer le pare-feu) et OmniGraffle, qui est le logiciel de création de diagrammes qui me convient le mieux, toutes plates-formes confondues. 

Reste que la clef pour être satisfait est de s'assurer que le matériel est bien pris en compte _avant_ de tenter quoi que ce soit.


----------



## rizoto (8 Novembre 2016)

Bon je viens de finir d'installer Fedora 24... 
La updates de kernel par dnf empechent de demarrer la machine, ecran noir et passage en veille.... les drivers libre (nouveau) ne semblent pas apprecier ma config.
Du coup j'essaie d'installer les drivers nvidia. Ca fonctionne apres quelques tentatives. 

Mais clairement ce n'est pas simple...


----------



## dragao13 (8 Novembre 2016)

Tu devrais peut être rester sur Ubuntu.
C'est la distribution qui s'adapte bien au matos et surtout qui a une communauté importante pour te filer un coup de main.

Il a raison @bompi ... KDE c'est la classe et fonctionnel ! 
Le plus proche d'OSX est pour moi Ubuntu Mate.

Tu peux même faire joujou à le rendre le plus ressemblant possible avec OS X : https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/theme_osx


----------



## rizoto (8 Novembre 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Tu devrais peut être rester sur Ubuntu.
> C'est la distribution qui s'adapte bien au matos et surtout qui a une communauté importante pour te filer un coup de main.
> 
> Il a raison @bompi ... KDE c'est la classe et fonctionnel !
> ...



Ubuntu refuse de booter apres installation, probleme identique avec nouveau.

Gnome 3 est sympa, je vais essayer Mate

Je suis pas en manque d'osx au point de devoir copier l'interface. Ca me fait penser aux gens qui se baladent avec des fausses rolex.


----------



## dragao13 (8 Novembre 2016)

rizoto a dit:


> Je suis pas en manque d'osx au point de devoir copier l'interface. Ca me fait penser aux gens qui se baladent avec des fausses rolex.


Si ça te permet de choper des fausses blondes : ça se tente !!!


----------



## Delgesu (29 Juin 2017)

Salut, 

Alors déjà pour jouer Linux a bien progressé, et des tas de "grands jeux" sont adaptés pour Linux, sans que ce soit claironné de partout https://www.gog.com/

A propos des bureaux, ce n'est pas qu'une question de goût mais aussi de disponibilité des ressources. KDE est gourmant, mais a ses avantages, notamment pour l'utilisation de GIMP.
J'aime beaucoup XFCE, mais paradoxalement je conchie GNOME3 que j'ai du subir pendant quelques mois. Une horreur. (bon, là, c'est vrai: question de goût)
Ubuntu c'est chouette, mais Unity va être abandonné au profit de GNOME3, alors bon .... http://www.silicon.fr/ubuntu-abando...e-171641.html?inf_by=59547661681db854608b46ca

Dragao13 a raison , Mate est proche d'OSX. C'est dépouillé mais ergonomique, assez léger.

Sinon, tu as raison, Linux est la voie de la liberté    même si je reconnais un tantinet plus de simplicité chez Mac. En outre, tu t'y retrouveras avec le Terminal qui partage la plupart des commandes avec OS X.

Je suis sous Mint depuis des années, bureau Cinnamon pour mon ordi de bureau, et XFCE pour le portable.

_Ah ! Pi je vois que le message commence à dater  Bon c'est pas grave, petit déterrage de sujet._


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2017)

Je ne vois pas bien le lien entre KDE et GIMP.
Alors que l'utilisation de GTK+ (c'est-à-dire : The GIMP Toolkit) par GNOME indique bien le lien entre GIMP et GNOME...

J'ai longtemps utilisé XFCE, notamment _via_ XUbuntu mais ces derniers temps j'ai opté pour la dernière version de KDE (5.x) qui est très propre. Pour autant j'aime bien GNOME (plutôt 2 que 3).

La distribution la plus proche de macOS est eOS (Elementary OS), qui en est un décalque assez réussi. Malheureusement, le passage à Loki impliquait une réinstallation complète ; j'ai donc installé autre chose...


----------



## Delgesu (29 Juin 2017)

Ah je me suis trompé alors. Et XFCE utilise GTK+ aussi ?

KDE est quand même trop gourmand pour des machines un peu anciennes.

Il y avait PearLinux qui était un clone d'OSX visuellement, mais ce n'est plus suivi.

Edit: ah j'ai trouvé ça:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTK+#Desktop_environments


----------



## BlueG3 (15 Juillet 2017)

bonne chance dans la suite pour les jeux sous linux 
de mon côté je suis passé sur une manjaro depuis un an 
d'abord sous vm d'un macpro , puis le macpro , puis mon nouveau ordi


----------



## rizoto (4 Septembre 2017)

J'avais une appréhension des mises a jour kernel. et avec quelques mois de recul. c'est vraiment chiant dans le cas ou on utilise des drivers nvidia. de maniere general, ce n'est clairement pas un choix serein... trop de bidouilles nécessaires, c'est dommage. Retour sur windows 10


----------



## bompi (4 Septembre 2017)

Côté mises à jour, on est servi, en effet. Il y a des moyens de ralentir le rythme et c'est aussi lié à la distribution. Cela dit, contrairement à d'autres systèmes UNIX, les mises à jour de sécurité sont là rapidement.

Sur mon vieux MBP, Linux n'a jamais beaucoup aimé ses cartes NVidia : pilotes propriétaires plutôt buggés et pilotes open source approximatifs. Mais sur le MBA, c'est de l'Intel donc pas de souci. Jamais eu besoin de faire un retour arrière.


----------

